# Stick Men



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

Who makes what ever is best - are they worth the $'s? What size are they? How durable?
How easy to transport?


----------



## WingshooterMN (Jun 18, 2003)

I make my own. I have some that are just a white t-shirt over a chair. But even better is go to Home Depot or something, get a Single Shepard Hook planter hanger and buy a set of the white painting cover-alls. You can get the whole deal for like $15. They will be taller (5' I think), look more like a person, and they have a more stable stake you can step in the ground.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

If you like these PM me for contact information. I think they're the best I've seen. Very light and portable. Completely collapsible, and highly visible even in high wind.










Evan


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Disposable Painter's coverall - $2.99 (& up, Tyvek for ~$5 is best)

Plastic coated 6 ft garden stake - $1.29

Wire coat hanger. Drill hole in top of stake for hanger.

--

For stick WOMEN add black bra. (I got a stick WOMAN as a gift for judging last weekend. She almost caused an accident for people driving by my field when we were training this week.)


----------



## choch2odog (Feb 8, 2005)

I made my own, a piece of 24" rebar, 6' section of electrical conduit and t-shirt on a hanger. Pound the rebar into the ground, the conduit goes over the rebar, drill hole three inches from the top of the conduit, insert coat hanger with shirt. They work real well, unless its windy and are ultra cheap.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Check with 3 dog Knight. He makes some super nice ones.

Jerry


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Dogs Afield carries some nice ones which are lightweight- they are not in their online catalog call and ask for the slim men they come in camo or white.
________
Ford Orion


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

The ones in Dogs Afield came out as exact copies of the ones 3 dog night designed, made and sold for a year before they copied them. 

Like Jerry said, PM *3 dog night *and suppot the guy that put all the work in developing a real nice product.


----------



## NC Lab man (Apr 16, 2004)

I ripped a 5' long 2X4 into a 1.5X1.5 section. Put a stake on the bottom for pushing into ground and a hook on top. Put a white T-shirt on a wire hanger. Total cost about $2.00 per stickman and I can carry an armload at once.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL, 3DogKnight's are a little more expensive to buy but a hell of a lot easier to store and carry!!!!!!

And don't tell him but Sweet Bride uses one for a hanging basket!!!!

Jerry


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

I PM'd 3 DKnight and he stated he is currently backlogged. I am hoping he will continue production soon.
Dave.


----------



## 3 dog knight (Jul 9, 2003)

(not to spill my business all over the WWW), but I'm running a trial this weekend, then I'm off for the summer. Next week I'll have a bunch done (I owe a couple people some they have been patiently waiting for (thank you)), and hopefully actually make some for me to use. 

I have a question, why would anyone buy a camo stickman? I thought the point of them was to have somthing out there for the dog to see, and I know the point of camo is to keep from being seen. Is this not the ultimate oxymoron?? 

3DK


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Is this not the ultimate oxymoron??


I kinda thought it was amusing too, but it's their $money$.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Please note: Since we're talking about the designer of the best stickmen out there, credit where it's due and all that, these _are_ 3DK's Ghostmen.










Evan


----------



## 3 dog knight (Jul 9, 2003)

Tville said:


> Who makes what ever is best - are they worth the $'s? What size are they? How durable?
> How easy to transport?


The ones I make are made of a heavy vinyl material, that is UV resistant, waterproof and almost tearproof. They should last you until you lose them. Evan posted pictures of them standing, and they should be 5' tall. Here's a pic of them broke down. The two orange bumpers in the picture are 2x10. You can put a bunch of the bodies in a duffle bag and stick the poles in the back of the truck.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

I carry 6 with me every day. The covers go in a baseball bat bag, and the staffs go in a conduit carrier on my luggage rack (named "Ghostkeeper"). That keeps them outside, and makes more room inside for more equipment.

They'll be playing a starring role in the upcoming DVD "Men of Steel" on the creative use of stickmen in retriever training.

Evan


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

*stick men*

3/4" pvc with a cap and screw as a point. a tee at the top with 12 inch pieces. a tee shirt over the top. I also make my blind stakes out of the pvc and paint them orange, each blind pole cost 94 cents and each additional tee and pipe to transform them into stick men adds about 42 cents. I built 4 for less than 5.00


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*stick men*

Tractor Supply and other farm supply stores sell black or white plastic fence posts that are about 40" or so in height. Thay have an aluminun rod on the botton with a side step piece for sticking them in the ground. They are designed for quick installation of electric fencing. You can use a tie wrap and secure a coat hangar to them and hang a white tee shirt or coat on them. They are light weight, don't take up much space and only cost a few bucks a piece. A good friend named Sue W. in Maine had a better idea for my faux Ivans. She gave me the gift of a womans bathing suit mold/display hangar. "Ivana" as she was kindly refered to spent a couple years in the field and on the truck. She just did not hold up to the colder weather and got all cracked up. Replaced easily with another coat hangar. Good humor, good friend and another good idea.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ron Schuna wrote..


> good friend named Sue W. in Maine had a better idea for my faux Ivans. She gave me the gift of a womans bathing suit mold/display hangar. "Ivana" as she was kindly refered to... just did not hold up to the colder weather and got all cracked up. Replaced easily with another coat hangar. Good humor, good friend and another good idea.


Sue is at Colonial this weekend with "Tag", running Open and the AM. 

Poor "Ivana"..clad only in a bikini..to "weather" the cold in the back of a pickup  ..and replaced easily..or is it easily replaced? :roll: with (just) another coat hanger  ... a coat, she could have used!! 

Perhaps the next "Ivana" will be bundled up more appropriately to "suit" her lifestyle.. :lol:


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*stick men*

We use a plastic electric fence post from Tractor supply (any pole would do) with a large white feed sack over it. Very visible and very cheap, but then so are we.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: stick men*



Tom Watson said:


> We use a plastic electric fence post from Tractor supply (any pole would do) with a large white feed sack over it. Very visible and very cheap, but then so are we.


That's exactly what I use! 

FOM


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

3DK, check your inbox, for some reason I don't believe I can PM you.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Ivana*

P. Lastic Ivana Gunner's stickwoman career was not too short and she did always get put in the truck with care. As with all gunners, even those that just stand next to the Zinger Winger or just there for pattern work, get tired, weary, and week from over work. Yes, the cracking was due to cold weather and a few goose decoys set upon her to keep her warm but she just could not handle the weight of the fake fowl and for that she was retired and put into my own stickmen (stickwoman) hall of fame. 8) Her contributions will not go unrecognised.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*Stickmen*



Evan said:


> I carry 6 with me every day. The covers go in a baseball bat bag, and the staffs go in a conduit carrier on my luggage rack (named "Ghostkeeper"). That keeps them outside, and makes more room inside for more equipment.
> 
> They'll be playing a starring role in the upcoming DVD "Men of Steel" on the creative use of stickmen in retriever training.
> 
> Evan


Can't wait Evan, everything you put out there is absolutely great. I envisoned someone doing this when I found an interest in retreivers about 4 years ago and you have done it. Awesome job!


----------

